# Is Modest Mouse genius?



## Miscreant (Jul 17, 2006)

What do you think? I think so.

Two songs: Gravity Rides Everything and Styrofoam Boots

_Gravity Rides Everything_

Oh gotta see, gotta know right now.
Whats that riding on your everything? 
It isnt anything at all.
Oh gotta see, gotta know right now.
What's that writing on your shelf in the
 bathrooms and The bad motels
No one really cared for it at all
Not the gravity plan.

Early early in the morning it pulls all on 
down my sore feet
I wanna go back to sleep.

In the motions and the things that you say.
It all will fall, fall right into place
As fruit drops, flesh it sags
Everything will fall/right into place
When we die some sink and some lay
But at least I dont see you float away
And all the spilt milk sex and weight
It all will fall, fall right into place.

_Styrofoam Boots_


 Well all's not well
but i'm told that it'll all be quite nice
you'll be drowned in boots like Mafia
but your feet will still float like Christ's
and i'll be damned
they were right
i'm drowning upside down
my feet afloat like Christ's
i'm in heaven
trying to figure out which stack
they're going to stuff us atheists into
when Peter and his monkey laugh
and i laugh with them
i'm not sure what at
they point and say
we'll keep you in the back
polishing halos, baking manna and gas
well some guy comes in looking a bit like everyone i ever seen
he moves just like crisco disco
breath 100% listerine
he says looking at something else
but directing everything to me
ever time anyone gets on their knees to pray
well it makes my telephone ring
and i'll be damned
he said you were right
no one's running this whole thing
he had a theory too
he said that god takes care of himself
and you of you
it's all nice on ice alright
and it's not day
and it's not night
but it's all nice on ice alright


----------



## Amour (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not sure what Modest Mouse has to do with 'Recommended Reading'; _but_ yes, Modest Mouse is great.


----------



## IamLegend (Jul 17, 2006)

Sure it's great if you haven't been exposed to quality writing. Why in the hell is this in recommended reading anyway?


----------



## Hodge (Jul 17, 2006)

Modest Mouse took the lo-fi phenomenon and made a hackery of it.


----------



## Miscreant (Jul 18, 2006)

I didn't know where else to put it. Move it wherever.


----------



## K-P (Jul 20, 2006)

What's do great about the lyrics, Miscreant? Would you mind letting me know your interpretation?


----------

